# 12 week puppy has dandruff solution?



## mlisek995 (Dec 10, 2016)

I noticed my little puppy has dandruff, I'm not sure if it's because it recently got much colder outside (from the midwest, she experienced her first snow!) or maybe because I recently bathed her, but I use a oatmeal aloe shampoo. Any idea's how to help, get rid of and prevent it?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Could it be an allergy to her food?
Have you changed anything in her diet?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it will resolve itself. Just feed good food and get reasonable exercise outside. I have found puppies can go through a stage or two like that as their bodies are growing. I just would hesitate to do a bunch of bathing and food changes now. Stay the course, get the exercise, and get your dog used to gentling being brushed.


----------



## mlisek995 (Dec 10, 2016)

I haven't changed her food, and she is eating Blue Buffalo


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Probably dry skin from the cold. I think it's OK to squeeze some Omega-3 into their food.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Julian G said:


> Probably dry skin from the cold. I think it's OK to squeeze some Omega-3 into their food.


Unless you have actual real life experience or valid documentation it's not a good idea to make suggestions based upon something you read somewhere that might be ok.
IME my dogs get a bit of flaking when the temperature changes in the spring and the fall when they are shedding.It clears up by itself gradually.I did have one dog that became really itchy along with the flaking.Determined it was a food allergy so a new food took care of it quickly.Another dog couldn't tolerate fabric softener when his bedding was washed.So vinegar and baking soda in the rinse and no dryer sheets solved that


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Unless your pup if filthy dirty, you don't need to bathe her. It can actually make the dandruff worse. Stress or over excitement can also cause dandruff temporarily. (My sight hounds dandruffed big time during coursing)


----------



## mlisek995 (Dec 10, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> Unless you have actual real life experience or valid documentation it's not a good idea to make suggestions based upon something you read somewhere that might be ok.
> IME my dogs get a bit of flaking when the temperature changes in the spring and the fall when they are shedding.It clears up by itself gradually.I did have one dog that became really itchy along with the flaking.Determined it was a food allergy so a new food took care of it quickly.Another dog couldn't tolerate fabric softener when his bedding was washed.So vinegar and baking soda in the rinse and no dryer sheets solved that


Thank you for the reply! I will take note of it all!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mlisek995 said:


> I noticed my little puppy has dandruff, I'm not sure if it's because it recently got much colder outside (from the midwest, she experienced her first snow!) or maybe because I recently bathed her, but I use a oatmeal aloe shampoo. Any idea's how to help, get rid of and prevent it?


actually both of these !

feed good clean protein , make sure you have essential fatty acids -- omega 3' 
fish oil 

you can take coconut oil , melt , then put your hands in so that you can give a massage to skin and stroke the shedding coat.

dog will be temporarily like some greasy creature -- but coconut oil is a dry oil. Within 10 minutes the pup will be dry -- leaving no grease stains .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Julian G said:


> Probably dry skin from the cold. I think it's OK to squeeze some Omega-3 into their food.


Correct.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> Unless you have actual real life experience or valid documentation it's not a good idea to make suggestions based upon something you read somewhere that might be ok.
> IME my dogs get a bit of flaking when the temperature changes in the spring and the fall when they are shedding.It clears up by itself gradually.I did have one dog that became really itchy along with the flaking.Determined it was a food allergy so a new food took care of it quickly.Another dog couldn't tolerate fabric softener when his bedding was washed.So vinegar and baking soda in the rinse and no dryer sheets solved that


Does Your Dog Need Omega 3 Fatty Acid Supplements? | petMD

"Omega 3 Fatty Acids are very popular nutritional supplements for dogs. They are advertised to help with skin conditions, allergies"

Dog Skin and Coat Care: Premium Plus Omega-3 Gel Caps by Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Get a humidifier. A lot of times the way we heat our homes sucks out the moisture, plus cold air is drying as well. You can get a whole house or just a couple for the rooms you tend to be in the most. It helps. I like the ones that let you set the humidity you want so it doesn't get too high, which can be bad because it will make a good environment for mold.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I've used many high quality oils for my dogs over the years and Sh-emp Oil is by far the best! The ingredients are human grade and the convenience of the 3 oils, containing all the needed Omega's, mixed together in one bottle is a win win for me! 

*Sh-emp Oil – Combination of Hemp Oil, Coconut Oil, and Herring Oil:* https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/products/sh-emp-oil
*Ingredients*
*Atlantic Herring Fish Oil:*


Source of Omega 3 (DHA and EPA)
 *Cold Pressed Organic Hemp Oil:*


Source of Omega 6
Omega 3 (linoleic acid) 
Omega 9 (oleic acid)
GLA (gamma linoleic acid) plus steridonic acid, chlorophyll and protein
 *Organic Virgin Coconut Oil:*


Lauric acid
Caprylic
Capric acid medium chain fatty acid
Omega 6 (linoleic acid)
 



I suggested that this OP try a Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar with Purified Water Rinse (see recipe below) in this thread:
S.O.S Pale Gray Dandruff Skin on Back
Problem:
Originally Posted by *reggieDJ:* 
Quote: _Hi ,
My 4 year old shepherd has some sort of irritation on her ridge/back. Her coat lost all of its shine and looks like a coarse black cotton ball, definitely has a lot of dandruff in the irritated area and it sort of smells. Not like garbage but musky, I cant put a word to the smell._
Solution: Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar & Purified Water
Originally Posted by *reggieDJ*
Quote: _"Day 4 of the ACV apple cider vinegar and I kid you not its gone!. Reggie's hair is soft, the skin is lightening, the build up is gone and if I scratch her back she doesn't shake her leg, just happily wags her tail. I'm going to continue for another day or two just in case."_


Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-inflammatory, anti-fungal and anti-bacterial properties. You will know it is organic because you will see “The Mother” (which contains the medicinal properties) floating around in the bottle. This can be purchased in a local health food store (NOT GNC). Occasionally I will see it now in some grocery stores. It is not the clear type of vinegar that has been heated and pasteurized. The most common brand name is Bragg's.

Make a 50/50 mix of the the Organic ACV with purified water (not city tap water that contains fluoride). Rub the Organic ACV mix down into the skin/coat, working in small areas, until the whole dog is covered including legs and belly. Always be careful of eyes (vinegar stings). Let dog drip dry, do not rinse off. You can put the mix in a spray bottle and spray on their coats and specific spots (if skin is not opened) a few times per day till you see improvement. You can also use this mix to wipe out ears.


Good Luck!
Moms


----------

